# Queen Captains storage bed plans????



## travr6 (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone have a set?
I have been looking for about two weeks for a set of plans to build a Queen size storage bed and cannot find any.

I found a few sites where you can buy a set of plans. 

Do any of you know where to find a free set of plans?


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

How come you can't just buy a set? They can't be that expensive.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*I don't have any free plans for you*

but if you like, I could probably talk you through the steps I took to make the bed shown on my website. It has 3 drawers on each side that meet back to back in the middle and it disassembles into easily manageable pieces. You can see some pictures of it at www.crookedlittletree.com under "Purpose Built Furniture".

Ed


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

You might want to check out http://www.meiselwoodhobby.com. They have a plan on there that is for a full size bed. It would not be hard to make it into a queen by just changing the measurements to fit a queen. I have built two beds from these plans for the kids, they were not that difficult. The ones I did I made from Red Oak they turned real nice. I also did chests for the end of the beds, they made good toy boxes. On meisel you will find it under Furniture, then Bedroom, Pine bedroom furniture. Its worth a look.


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

*google*

travr6,

I Googled "free bed plans" and got tons of plans. Try it, I believe you'll find something you like.


----------



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

Actually I have the same need...queen bed frame with drawers. I came to the conclusion that I will keep an eye out for a used waterbed platform with the drawers. Much cheaper and less work of course. I have not found what I am looking for yet. It is for a cabin, so money is a factor.


----------

